# Caçada por Coruche - 17 Abril 2010



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2010 às 17:36)

Estávamos a 17 de Abril de 2010, um sábado, que se apresentava cada vez mais nublado e quente ao longo do dia, prometiam-se trovoadas para todo o país. 







Assim sendo, e posto isto, houve cinco meteoloucos que se decidiram reunir para ir caçar trovoadas por aí.






1. FCUL
2. Moscavide
3. 1ª paragem (entre Biscainho e Coruche)
4. 2ª paragem (entre Coruche e Couço)
5. Fim da estrada (numa tentativa de chegar ao radar de Coruche)
6. Pingo Doce, Coruche
7. Afonsoeiro, Montijo


Depois de todos reunidos, lá partimos nos para a zona de Coruche, zona que achámos que seria a ideal para apanhar as ditas trovoadas. Em plena ponte Vasco da Gama, era de denotar já um grande desenvolvimento a vertical a Nordeste e Este, grandes cúmulos comentávamos nós, já todos sentíamos aquele gostinho na boca e borboletas no estômago provocada pela a ansiedade de chegar lá.
Assim sendo, e quanto mais pra Nordeste/Este ia-mos mais negro ia ficando, e nos mais ansiosos e contentes para que algo acontecesse. E assim foi, quando nos encontrava-mos a norte de um célula, começámos a avistar um belo _arcus_ que nos deixou ainda mais esperançosos de que ia-mos esbarrar com algo grande, visto que a célula era de grandes proporções e bastante negra.

















O André, que ia aos comandos, era incentivado a parar para que pudéssemos fotografar e ouvir aquilo que se passava a sul de nós, e o _mammatus_ que um de nós tinha reparado estarem mesmo por cima de nós, mas para mal dos nossos pecados encontrávamo-nos em plena estrada nacional, com rectas infinitas, e que tinha apenas valetas a seguir à guia (linha contínua), logo era totalmente impossível parar, mas após muitos km’s lá encontramos um “buraco” estávamos para aí entre Santo Estevão e os Foros de Almada.
Saímos todos do carro, ansiosos para ver e fotografar aquilo que realmente se passava, pouco tempo fora do carro e ouvimos logo um trovão, e a seguir outro e outro. 










(Fotos do André)

A festa estava instalada, e o local não era o ideal para fotografar, toca de fugir dali e arranjar outro. Assim foi, após mais alguns km’s e comentários acerca da visão que tínhamos para a célula, lá chegamos a um sitio magnífico, um campo aberto para puder fotografar e ouvir essa bela sinfonia que estava a ser imitada pela célula.

Estávamos entre o Couço e a Azervadinha, o cenário era este, e o entusiasmo e a alegria era muita.







Os relâmpagos sucediam-se uns aos outros, a velocidade a que avançava a célula na nossa direcção era enorme, o vento era cada vez mais fresco e forte, os relâmpagos cada vez caíam mais perto, estava na altura de regressar ao carro após muita recolha de material. Já na gaiola de ferro a chuva começou a cair com bastante intensidade lá fora, no entanto a trovoada tinha cessado, um pouco depois de termos entrado para o carro.


Após o cessar da festa, e visto que após isso o céu se tornou homogéneo como costuma acontecer após qualquer trovoada, e visto não termos mais festa por perto decidimos ir para o suposto destino que tínhamos inicialmente, que era Coruche, e a partir de lá iríamos tentar ir ao radar do IM, então assim foi, segui-mos a suposta estrada até lá, até que nos deparámos com um problema, após um recta enorme, o alcatrão acabou subitamente, seguia-se uma estrada de terra batida. 






E assim sendo fomos forçados a ficar por ali e a voltar para trás, mas antes disso aproveitamos para tirar umas fotos, visto que estávamos numa área alta, algo que nos tínhamos procurado para caçar a célula, mas que não conseguimos achar.






Lá voltamos para trás, para Coruche, um pouco desiludidos com o facto de não termos conseguido dar com o radar porque a estrada não o permitiu. Após algumas voltinhas pela vila e na tentativa de arranjar uma alternativa para uma vez mais chegarmos ao radar lá desistimos, pois não havia escolha possível, era tudo terra batida.

Pela hora do lanche (17h) parámos no Pingo-doce lá da vila para lanchar e ver as imagens de satélite para ver pra onde poderíamos seguir, a ver se ainda apanhávamos mais festa, mas não havia nada de especial, aliás, nos encontrávamo-nos num buraco entre três células, elas andavam ali há volta. Mas azar ou sorte, lá houve uma das células que andava por ali à volta que se aproximou mais de nós e ainda produziu umas pingas, tinha era um desenvolvimento bastante rápido, em pouco tempo o céu ficou negro, mas a actividade eléctrica era zero.   






Seguimos pra Lisboa, estava na hora de regressar a casa, e assim foi, mas um pouco antes de chegarmos à ponte Vasco da Gama e visto que o desenvolvimento a sul era bastante interessante, decidimos seguir para o Montijo, a ver se ainda apanhávamos alguma coisa, mas nada não passou de umas nuvens mais negras e umas pingas e algum vento.

Decidimos regressar mesmo a casa desta vez, com a esperança que em Lisboa houvesse uma “recepção de boas vindas” visto estar um pouco negro para tal zona também, mas não, era apenas fogo de vista.  

Concluída a caçada e cada em sua casa, foi altura de reflectir, foi sem dúvida um dia cansativo, emotivo e cheio de adrenalina, apesar de termos apanhado pouca coisa e não termos conseguido chegar ao radar, ainda apanhamos algo, para além de que tivemos todos juntos, o convívio foi muito bom, e é pra repetir.

Em resumo, uma caçada interessante e _poética_.


----------



## actioman (18 Abr 2010 às 17:49)

Grande aventura!!!  E grande grupo de _Meteoptianos_! 

E o resultado está à vista! Digna dos anais aqui da casa! Parabéns pelo desfrute e obrigado pela partilha! Boas imagens e excelente descrição, detalhada e bem documentada!.  

Não vi foi as fotos dos Mammatus? não as conseguiram?

Um abraço!


----------



## Dan (18 Abr 2010 às 18:08)

Excelente reportagem, as imagens estão muito boas imagens 

Gostei particularmente desta.


Mário Barros disse:


>


----------



## Veterano (18 Abr 2010 às 18:26)

Parabéns pela caçada, amigos. Fiquei com água na boca de um dia vos acompanhar.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2010 às 19:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> apesar de termos apanhado pouca coisa e não termos conseguido chegar ao radar, ainda apanhamos algo, para além de que tivemos todos juntos, o convívio foi muito bom, e é pra repetir.



E ainda avistámos por acidente, a EMA de Coruche. Mais uma vez, a estrada não permitiu a imobilização do veículo. 
Fica para uma próxima e havemos de conseguir infiltrar-nos no terreno. 

Foi com um enorme gosto que participei nesta saída, porque para todos nós é uma saída, acima de tudo, com muito convívio.

Venham mais.


----------



## rozzo (18 Abr 2010 às 19:21)

Oi, não vou colocar muitas fotos, até para não estar a colocar muita coisa repetida, pois naturalmente tirámos todos ao mesmo! 
Ficam só algumas!

Mammatus ao início




Shelf cloud? Wall cloud? Perto do Couço
Tempestade a chegar (que passou poucos km's ao lado)




De outro ângulo a mesma




Já mais tarde, uma que estaria para os lados de Setúbal




E umas "pseudo-artísticas" só para ser diferente do resto do conjunto


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2010 às 19:22)

Boa caçada, realmente foi pena não terem encontrado o radar...


----------



## tomalino (18 Abr 2010 às 20:28)

Foi sem dúvida uma grande caça, só a visão do_ arcus _valeu a pena!
Apesar de ter tido um contratempo com a minha máquina, tirei algumas fotos com o telemóvel e com um máquina digital.
Deixo aqui algumas do telemóvel, sendo a primeira em Coruche e as outras no Montijo:









Esta é pena o prédio e os postes, mas é só para se ter uma dimensão da célula:





Tirei ainda algumas fotografias ao _arcus_ com a máquina analógica, quando revelar o rolo ponho aqui


----------



## Brigantia (18 Abr 2010 às 21:07)

Excelente reportagem
As fotos estão muito boas.
Que grande Sábado que vocês passaram...




Veterano disse:


> Parabéns pela caçada, amigos. Fiquei com água na boca de um dia vos acompanhar.



Idem...


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2010 às 21:49)

tomalino disse:


> Apesar de ter tido um contratempo com a minha máquina, tirei algumas fotos com o telemóvel e com um máquina digital.



Mesmo a grande velocidade, e a desviar-me dos buracos, ainda conseguiste tirar esta fotografia engraçada:






-----------------------

Bem, que mais hei-de acrescentar?
A tarde começou meteorologicamente com muita acção, mas depois tudo se desvaneceu em fumo. 

Ao inicio prometia...
















Depois tive de me virar para algo mais _artístico_ e _poético_, como diria o _rozzo_. 







Ainda quisemos visitar o radar de Coruche, mas percebemos que o alcatrão não ia até lá.
Por vezes é preciso ter em atenção a enormes rectas, que podem acabar assim:









Parámos a tempo, de espatifar o carro... 

E em redor, um céu quase homogéneo. 







No regresso a Lisboa, ainda vimos algumas formações engraçadas.







E por fim, no Afonsoeiro (Montijo), a despedida, com uma boa célula na Arrábida.







Foi, de facto, uma tarde bem passada!
Venham mais e mais!


----------



## Brunomc (18 Abr 2010 às 22:22)

Boa reportagem..

gosto muito das fotos..

Parabéns a todos


----------



## Pixie (18 Abr 2010 às 22:30)

Vale a pena passar por aqui, que fotos fabulosas!!!


----------



## actioman (18 Abr 2010 às 23:01)

Que grande registo!

Os Mammatus do rozzo e o tom claramente esverdeado na primeira foto ao Arcus do tomalino estão uma maravilha! 

Renovo pois os meus parabéns a todos sem excepção!


----------



## Gato Preto (18 Abr 2010 às 23:57)

PARABENS! Excelente trabalho.

Quase fazia lembrar o Discovery Channel


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Abr 2010 às 01:24)

Boas

Palavras para que, eu estive lá ao ler este post, espero que cada vez haja mais pessoal a fazer stormchase.

Parabéns malta pelo arcus fantástico, a ver se qualquer dia seja 20 pessoas a fazer, tudo ao mesmo tempo. 

Abraços


----------



## stormy (19 Abr 2010 às 09:12)

muito fixe!
um dia concerteza bem passado no " tornado alley português"


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Abr 2010 às 10:18)

Tirámos todos fotografias ao mesmo, por isso deixo apenas algumas, de alguns ângulos e objectivos diferentes.


----------



## vitamos (19 Abr 2010 às 11:19)

Aproveito este tópico não só para dar os parabéns por esta excelente reportagem, mas para alargar a minha parabenização, evitando assim repetir-me, a TODOS os tópicos com fotos relativas a este evento. 

Todos os registo são fantásticos! Muito obrigado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Abr 2010 às 12:47)

Que bela caçada mais um pouco e vinham cá ao couço,  essa estrada de terra batida, voçês podiam ir nela que não espatifavam o carro, eu tenho um carro ligeiro e passo bem nela, mas voçês tinham outra hipótese na estrada que vem de coruche até ao couço, antes de uma aldei pequena do vosso lado esquerdo tinham uma estrada alcatroada, e tinha uma placa a dizer escusa, ora voês metiam nessa estrada e iam dar até ao feixe, que é onde está o radar


----------



## Pixie (19 Abr 2010 às 13:57)

Absolutamente fabulosas! Muitos parabéns aos "caçadores"!


----------



## Minho (19 Abr 2010 às 20:15)

Parabéns aos caçadores 

Este fim-de-semana foi um fartote de shelf-clouds e arcus


----------

